# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Arianizmi dhe ilirët?

## bebushe

A eshte e vertete se prifti Arios i Aleksandrise ka qene ilir.
Nese dikush di te me thote diçka, si dhe çfare lidhjesh ka pasur iliria me arianizmin.

----------


## Clauss

shiko ka dy teori te quajtura arianizem. 
nje eshte nje heresi ( ose e quajtur ashtu ) lindur ne egjypt, nga ai peshkop qe the, hapur vecanerisht ne kristianet e egjyptit,palestines e sirise qe (nuk jam shume i sigurt ) po me duket se mohon karakterin hyjnor te Jezu Krishtit duke marre shembull nga disa kulte perendive te ndryshme ( psh mithra - bull god, fe vacanarisht e perhapur mes legjionareve romake), monoteiste. ajo qe bene qe nje mix i kristianizmit me keto fete e lidjes se afert/mesme. heresia e ka emrin arianizem ( arianismos - ne greqishten e asaj kohe) dhe e ka marre emrin pikerisht nga peshkopi Arios qe ke thene. kjo eshte denuar ne kongresin e prifterinjve ( ose si i thone) numer 3 a 4 smbaj mend tani por ka mbijetuar si dege e kristianizmit, vecanerisht ne lindjen e afert ( provincat e byzantit te asaj kohe) per shume kohe. tani sa Arios ka qene ose jo ilir nuk e di/nuk mund te them. pak e larget me duket si possibilitet, per mendimin tim egjyptian ka qene.

teoria tjeter e arianizmint eshte ajo famekeqja e races ariane, mbeshtetur kam shume nga hitleri dhe gjermania naziste. nqs s'bej gabim, ariane quhet te gjitha ato grupe te lashta popullsie indoeuropiane, vecanerisht ata qe rrezuan perandorine romake te perendimit. banues nga kufiri i Rinit e ne lindje : lombarde, markomanni, suevi, vizigoth, ostrogoth, alane etc. te cilet me vone konsiderohen si teutone. iliria nuk ka qene asnjehere ariane me kete kuptim se banuesit e illirise te vjeter ishin autoktone ne ballkan ( per mendimin tim parardhes te perbashket mund te quhen pellazget ). ( ps hitleri kur kerkote symbole ariane, psh kryqin e thyer, kerkoi ne tibet e andej nga lindja e larget dhe atje gjeti) por duke ditur shtrirjen e madhe te illirise ( psh kufiri verior qe sllovenia e kohes sone) dhe duke ditur invazionet dhe levizjet e medhaje te popujve te asaj kohe, vacanarisht pas ndarjes renies te perandorise romake, per mendimin tim mund te flasim per perzierje popullsie me te ashtuquajturit "fise ariane". por pervec atyre kemi dhe levizje te tjera : psh provinca romake e panonia ( quajtur keshtu nga fisi ilir i paoneve) ishte qendra e Attiles dhe huneve, Gothet e Alarikur  zbriten deri ne pater e pastaj u ngriten prape ne ballkan nepermjet epirit.  Bullgaret e lashte ne levizjen e tyre verc-verc  arriten deri ne durres e ne athine. keshtu qe per mendimin tim , edhe po te qene illiret ariane ( qe une mendoj se sqene) kishte kaq shume levizje popullsi qe nuk mund te flasim per illire, ariane, greke si kombe/popuj/fise te percaktuara me kufinj te palevizur (gjenetike ose te tjera) etc. vetem per perzierje te ndryshme, ku me shume e ku me pak me perjashtim per mendimin tim te disa zonave malore. dhe prap per mendimin tim,nqs mund ta them, teoria e superioritet arian eshte nje budallallek me brire.

shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar e te mos kem dale jashte teme. per te dyja kete qe te kam thene mund te kerkosh ne google. po qe se te pelqen te lexosh/informohesh me shume  ka shume site historike/fetare. ( me mire zgjidh historiket  :buzeqeshje:  ) qe te lexosh e te krijosh mendimin tend. peace

----------


## Hyllien

Jam skeptik persa i perket Hitlerit dhe teorite e Arjaneve. Shume studime qe po behen tani nxjerrin ne pah thjesht nje kopim qe Hitleri i beri Ku Klux Klanit ne Amerike, qe ekzistonte shume me perpara se ai, dhe me pas teorise se atij nipit te Darvinit persa i perket Eugenics... ose ruajtja e geneve. Ishin keto dy shtete qe ishin rraciste ne kulm ne ato kohera. Hitleri thjesht huazoi cfar ato bene me vite te tera... por i konkretizoi ne menyra barbare.

----------


## Raku

> Jam skeptik persa i perket Hitlerit dhe teorite e Arjaneve. Shume studime qe po behen tani nxjerrin ne pah thjesht nje kopim qe Hitleri i beri Ku Klux Klanit ne Amerike, qe ekzistonte shume me perpara se ai, dhe me pas teorise se atij nipit te Darvinit persa i perket Eugenics... ose ruajtja e geneve. Ishin keto dy shtete qe ishin rraciste ne kulm ne ato kohera. Hitleri thjesht huazoi cfar ato bene me vite te tera... por i konkretizoi ne menyra barbare.



Nuk jam plotesisht dakort me thenien e siperme.

Ke te drejte qe Ku Kux Klani u krijua shume me heret se Nacizmi por ajo qe deshton te thuash ti eshte ndryshimi midis te dyjave ,Ku Kux Klanit dhe Nacizmit!!  :sarkastik:  

Ku Kux Klani u krijua me parime rracore ku cifutet nuk ishin pjese e ketyre parimeve.U bene me vone pas luftes se dyte boterore por nuk ishin cifutet shkaku i krijimit te kesaj organizate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally founded at the end of the Civil War, the Ku Klux Klan is a white supremacist group that uses violence and intimidation in order to reassert white domination in the United States. The Klan's attacks have been directed at Blacks, Jews, Catholics, immigrants and other minority groups. It has long been notorious for its use of white robes and hoods, and the burning of large crosses at its gatherings.


The Ku Klux Klan is perhaps the most famous of all hate groups in America. Even without extensive knowledge of its history or views, many Americans recognize the unmistakable symbols of the KKK -- the robe, the hood, and the burning cross.

Although there have always been different branches of the KKK, all of them have held a common goal: to maintain the supremacy of the white race over Black Americans. While membership in the Klan has risen and fallen during its 130 year history, the scope of its hatred has expanded, adding Jews, Catholics, homosexuals, and immigrants.

The KKK was born on Christmas Eve, 1865, when six Confederate soldiers, just out of uniform, met in Pulaski, Tennessee, to form a secret fraternal order. Deriving its name from the Greek word "kuklos"(circle), the organization was originally social in nature. Soon, however, the group began terrorizing Blacks by raiding their homes at night while wearing white sheets (their horses were sometimes clad in sheets as well).


While the Klan grew larger, it was hurt by fighting between competing factions, financial troubles, and congressional and legal investigations. In the 1870s, the KKK was all but destroyed.

However, after more than 40 years of inactivity, the "Invisible Empire," as the Klan called itself, rose again in the autumn of 1915. Within a decade, the movement had reached the height of its power: no longer merely a southern organization, it became a national phenomenon. Several prominent politicians, including governors, senators, and congressmen were active Klan leaders. Overall Klan membership reached between four and five million during this period (mid-1920s).


However, the Klan experienced another round of internal disputes, financial gaffes, and legal probes, and its membership and influenced dropped significantly until the mid-1950s.


Spurred on by racial desegregation and the start of the civil rights struggle, Klan activity was on the rise again by 1956, with units springing up in several states. The group terrified Blacks and white civil rights workers with cross burnings, beatings, bombings, death threats, even murder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dicka persa i perket asaj qe ti the qe Hitleri u influencua nga Ku Kux Klani por i konkretizoi ne menyra me barbare idete dhe qellimet e tija.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ADOLF HITLER 

THE BEGINNING At half past six on the evening of April 20th, 1889 a child was born in the small town of Branau, Austria. The name of the child was Adolf Hitler. He was the son a Customs official Alois Hitler, and his third wife Klara. As a young boy Adolf attendated church regulary and sang in the local choir. One day he carved a symbol into the bench which resembled the Swastika he later used as the symbol of the Nazi party. He was a pretty good student. He received good marks in most of his classes. However in his last year of school he failed German and Mathematics, and only succeeded in Gym and Drawing. He drooped out of school at the age of 16, spending a total of 10 years in school. From childhood one it was his dream to become an artist or architect. He was not a bad artist, as his surviving paintings and drawings show but he never showed any originality or creative imagination. To fullfil his dream he had moved to Vienna the capital of Austria where the Academy of arts was located. He failed the first time he tried to get admission and in the next year, 1907 he tried again and was very sure of success. To his surprise he failed again. In fact the Dean of the academy was not very impressed with his performance, and gave him a really hard time and said to him "You will never be painter." The rejection really crushed him as he now reached a dead end. He could not apply to the school of architecture as he had no high-school diploma. During the next 35 years of his live the young man never forgot the rejection he received in the dean's office that day. Many Historians like to speculate what would have happened IF.... perhaps the small town boy would have had a bit more talent....or IF the Dean had been a little less critical, the world might have been spared the nightmare into which this boy was eventually to plunge it. 2. WORLD WAR I While living in Vienna Hitler he made his living by drawing small pictures of famous landmarks which he sold as post cards. But he was always poor. He was also a regular reader of a small paper which claimed that the Arabian race was superior to all and was destined to rule the world. The paper blamed Communists and Jews for all their problems and hitler agreed to those views. Hitler agrees with most of the points made in the publication.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mendimet e tij Hitleri i hodhi ne faqet e librit te famshem Main Kampf.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


While spending time in prison for trying to overthrow the government, Adolf Hitler wrote his famous book Mein Kampf, in which he describes many problems and where he states the Jews and communists were responsible for those problems. He also decided on the Final Solution to the Jewish Question. It was his goal to eliminate the Jewish race from the European continent. In his book Hitler divides humans into categories based on physical appearance, establishing higher and lower orders, or types of humans. At the top, according to Hitler, is the Germanic man with his fair skin, blond hair and blue eyes. Hitler refers to this type of person as an Aryan. He asserts the Aryan is the supreme form of human, or master race. And so it follows in Hitlers thinking, if there is a supreme form of human, then there must be others less than supreme, the Untermenschen, or racially inferior. Hitler assigns this position to Jews and the Slavic peoples, notably the Czechs, Poles, and Russians. it (Nazi philosophy) by no means believes in an equality of races, but along with their difference it recognizes their higher or lesser value and feels itself obligated to promote the victory of the better and stronger, and demand the subordination of the inferior and weaker in accordance with the eternal will that dominates this universe. Hitler states in Mein Kampf He then states the Aryan is also culturally superior.  All the human culture, all the results of art, science, and technology we see before us today are almost exclusively the creative product of the AryanHence it is no accident that the first cultures arose in places where the Aryan, in his encounters with lower peoples, subjugated them and bent the to his will. They then became the first technical instrument in the service of a developing culture. Hitler goes on to say that subjugated peoples actually benefit by being conquered because they come in contact with and learn from the superior Aryans. However, he adds they benefit only as long the Aryan remains absolute master and doesnt mingle or inter-marry with inferior conquered peoples. But it is the Jews, Hitler says, who are engaged in a conspiracy to keep this master race from assuming its rightful position as rulers of the world, by tainting its racial and cultural purity and even inventing forms of government in which the Aryan comes to believe in equality and fails to recognize his racial superiority. The mightiest counterpart to the Aryan is represented by the Jew Hitler describes the struggle for world domination as an ongoing racial, cultural, and political battle between Aryans and Jews. He outlines his thoughts in detail, accusing the Jews of conducting an international conspiracy to control world finances, controlling the press, inventing liberal democracy as well as Marxism, promoting prostitution and vice, and using culture to spread disharmony. Throughout all of these thoughts and ideas, Hitler, never once thought what he was teaching and spreading through Germany was wrong. To him this was not wrong but the way of life they were the masters and the Jews were the peasants. Which is evil enough, in a way. Through out Mein Kampf, Hitler refers to Jews as parasites, liars, dirty, crafty, sly, wily, repulsive, unscrupulous, monsters, foreign, menace, bloodthirsty, avaricious, the destroyer of Aryan humanity, and the mortal enemy of Aryan humanity.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jam skeptik persa i perket zbulimeve te reja qe mund te jene bere qe e shtyne Hitlerin ne idete dhe projektet e tija.

Ndoshta mund te kete ngjashmeri ne simbole midis Ku Kux Klanit  dhe Nacizmit   :kryqezohen:     por mos valle mendon ti se ky ishte shkaku qe e shtyu Hitlerin ne idete e tija???

----------


## Jeton-photo

Me 14 prill do te  filloj paraqitja e filmit "Troy" me aktoret Peter O'Toole, Bred Pitt etj.
eshte nje moment ku ne duhet te njoftojme cdo kend se e tere kjo ngjarje epike ka
te beje me popullin e lashte Pellazge e jo Grek,  Mbreti i pare qe krijoi Trojen  ishte
Dardanosi  dhe e quajti qytetin Dardani,  me vone kaluan ne Ballkan, neper mes te
grykes e cila edhe sot e kesaj dite quhet Dardanele,  dhe shkuan ne Kosoven e sotme
dhe e quajten Dardani,   luften e Trojes e imortalizoi Homeri i verber ( Ho i mjere )
i  cili po ashtu ishte Pellazg  ( Pellg i detit,  Arcipellago),  pere keto dhe te tjera lexoni
librin fantastik  te  Edwin E. Jacques :  The Albanians - An Ethnic History from
                                                                                 Prehistoric Times to the Present
ju pershendes, Jetoni,  New York

----------


## Clauss

o Jeton na dergo pak librin ( ne menyre piraterike  :buzeqeshje:  gjithmone ), se mire ti qe e ke lexuar po duam ta lexojme dhe ne.  :buzeqeshje:  ndonje url/pdf/doc/html  do bente. thanks. peace

----------


## Hyllien

Rakku, un po them qe Hitleri nuk beri gje te re... nuk po bej filozofi aty. Thjesht them se ai nuk qe i pari qe ka bere gjera te tilla. 

Persa i perket Hitlerit dhe cfar ka mbrapa tij... ke shume rruge per te bere... nje tradite te tere filozofike nga mbrapa... si dhe historite e vuajtjes se popullit gjerman kur i kerkonin cifuteve para qe mos vdisnin. 

Ste duron njeri ti behesh shef ne token e tij.... po e shofim kete pune sot me djegjet qe behen ne Irak.

Dhe se fundi paske harruar pjesen me kryesore te asaj qe thashe me siper... po mbase nuk e dije mire se cdo te thote fjala EUGENICS.

----------


## petriti07

Asnjelloj lidhje s"kane bebushe ......

----------


## Iliriani

Arianet kane qene fiset e para qe kane populluar evropen.
Sipas studiusve ato shtriheshin nga gjermania e sotme ne ilirine jugore e kane pasur lidhje qe shkonin deri ne azine qendrore.

Iliret e popujt gjermanik jane pasardhes te ketyre e kjo nuk eshte ajo qe mendoj une eshte ajo qe shkruan historia.
Neqoftese doni te dini kerkoni ne internet e do te gjeni matriale plot.
Po te lexosh historine e austrise nis nga fiset ilire.

Me vjen keq qe shume veta ketu ne forum per mosnjohje ose influenca te caktuara i lidhin keto me fashizmin e me qesharakja njeri me nje prift.

Do tju pyesj PSE PROGRAMI HAPSINOR EVROPIAN QUHET 'ARIANA' A MOS ESHTE FASHIST.

Cuna kur nuk e dini nje gje mos mirrni pjese ne debat e jipni mendime per nje gje qe duket qarte qe ca me siper nuk kane haberin ndoshta per shkak te moshes e per shkak se nuk kane lexuar shume e ndoshta ne vendin ku rrine nuk thuhen keto histori se lexova ca me siper e me erdhi per te qeshur e per te ardhur keq me ato qe thoshin.

----------


## Lexuesja

. Arianizmi. Kjo rrymë mohonte natyrën hyjnore të Krishtit. Arianizmi theksonte se ka qenë një kohë kur Biri nuk ka ekzistuar fare, një kohë kur Perëndia jetoi dhe më pas Ai pati Birin e Tij pas Vetes. Kështu mohonte ekzistencën e përjetshme të Krishtit. 

Shkasi për konvokimin e Koncilit I Ekumenik ishte mësimi i presbiterit Arius nga Aleksandria e Egjiptit, i cili, i preokupuar me konceptin monoteist, filloi ta mohojë Njëqenësinë apo konsubstancialitetin – όmoousioz - e Atit dhe Birit. Me këtë, ai, në të vërtetë, e mohonte mësimin themelor të krishterë, i cili thotë se Krishti është Zot. Në këtë koncil morën pjesë edhe ipeshkvijtë nga Iliriku, në mesin e të cilëve përmendet edhe Dacus Dardanić nga Scupi. Prania e përfaqësuesve të hierarkisë së Kishës dardane është dëshmuar edhe në Koncilin Kishtar në Sardikë (Sofia e sotme), në të cilin kanë marrë pjesë 170 ipeshkvij, nga Lindja dhe Perëndimi. Në mesin e tyre kanë qenë edhe prelatët e Kishës së Ilirikumit, të cilët edhe u nënshkruan në aktet konciliare, si: Paregorius a Dardania de Scupis, Gaudentius nga Naissusi dhe Machedonias nga Ulpiana, e të cilët njëzërit e dënuan mësimin e Ariusit.

Mospajtimet teologjike, reflektoheshin edhe në fushën politike. Me fjalë tjera, pas disfatës në Koncilin e Sardikës (343) dhe pas betejës te Mursa (Osijeku i sotëm) më 351, Perandoria Romake u nda në dy pjesë. Ngadhënjimi i Konstancit, në realitet ishte edhe fitore e arianizmit, i cili në Koncilin e Sirmiumit (Mitrovica e Sremit) dhe në Koncilin e Riminiumit, më 359, u shpall për religjion shtetëror. Grindjet doktrinare përbrenda Kishës, të cilat implikoheshin edhe në qëndrimet e sundimtarëve, dukshëm e kanë dobësuar Kishën e krishterë të këtyre viseve. Ndoshta, pikërisht edhe në këtë fakt duhet kërkuar arsyeja pse Dacia dhe Mezia e Epërme, pastaj edhe Dardania, hierarkinë e tyre kishtare e kanë pasur vetëm në rang të ipeshkvijve.

Mirëpo me vdekjen e perandorit Konstanc, më 361, arianizmi e humbi mbështetjen e vet shtetërore. Kështu, në mesin e ipeshkvijve të Ilirikumit, gjithnjë e më tepër fillon të përvetësohet besimi në Njëqenësinë apo konsubstancialitetin e Atit dhe Birit.

----------


## Clauss

bledo me duket se ke gabim. iliret kane qene autoktone ne ballkan. me parardhes pellazget. tani nga erdhen pellazget, nga azia qendore, rusia apo lidja e mesme, eshte gje tjeter qe eshte dhe jashte teme fundja fundit. nje gje eshte e sigurt : ose nga Eva ose nga majmuni.  :buzeqeshje: . arianet-gjermaniket  jane te ardhur. kur e pse e nga, ska rendesi. na gjeten, nuk i gjetem. kur ata vinin me kuaj e kopane ne dore, iliret kishin pallate e anije, vinin per pushime tek kusherinjte ne apulia. mbase e treprova pak  :buzeqeshje:  , po ishim me te zhvilluar se ata. lere tani si jemi,  :buzeqeshje:  , ska rendesi.  
une te sjell si argument nje gje te thjeshte. nqs iliret dhe gjermaniket kane parardhes te perbashket si eshte e mundur qe gjuha te mos kete asnje gje te perbashket ? ( pervec te perbashkave qe kane te gjitha gjuhet e quajtura indoeuropiane). nuk them te jene si anglishtja me gjemanishten, po te kene nje core-qender-qelize te perbashket. skane. shqipja eshte nje nga 4-5 gjuhet ne europe qe sklasifikohen dot ne kategorite e ditura. pse? se jane te pastra (ne berthame) qe nga koha e qepes. mund te jemi perzier,kush e di, po  origjinalet sqene. 
 une sthashe qe arianet jane lindur fashiste, nqs ate lexove, thashe qe e ka mbeshtetur/frymezuar hitleri, qe mbase e mori nga kkk ose ato te tjerat qe shkruan cyclotomic. sa per priftin, u pergjigj parafolsja, shume me mire se qesharakja ime.  anyway, mbase duhet lexuar me shume nga librat qe lexon ti. peace

ps - mos shkruaj fjale te medhaja o burre se kthehen boomerang, se sjemi ketu per influenca e budallalleqe te tjera. per te diskutuar jemi e per te mesuar. une te pakten. po edhe qeshim ndonjehere.

----------


## Iliriani

Termi Arian perdoret per banoret e pare te evropes e ata jane   perpara ilirve e romakeve [keta te fundit vijne pas ilirve].
Arianet jane banoret e pare te evropes  e paraardhesit e ilireve e popujve gjermanik.
Ato popullonin evropen e shtriheshin keto fise ariane deri ne azine qendrore.
Pas ketyre kemi dyndje te popujve te tjere ne evrope,krijime perandorishe e zdukje apo perzierje te disa fiseve e popujve te vjeter e kemi sot realitetin e popujve ne evrope.-Por lidhja direkte me lashtesine e popujve te pare qe kane banuar evropen ,me ate qe quhet shpesh autoktonine eshte te iliret e shqiptaret e popujt gjermanik nje lidhje vetikale ne histori.

Kjo eshte nje teme shume e gjere e specifike per secilen popullat.

Ne ate kohe nuk kishte mjete komunikimi si sot [psh-makina trena]e popullsit jetonin te vecuara ne vetveten e tyre e kjo sillte qe ato te kishin diferenca jo si sot ku njerezit levizin e perzihen njerez te prejardhjeve e racave te ndryshme.

E kjo popullsi si popullsit e tjera kishte tiparet e saj dalluese.

Keto tipare jane  keqperdorur me vone nga njerez te ndryshem per qellimet e tyre politike e nje nga ato eshte racizmi e intoleranca ndaj racave te ndryshme.

----------


## Iliriani

Per sa i perket dallimit mitis nesh e gjermanikeve e argumenti per gjuhen une do te thoshja keto me poshte.
Ne kohen e lashte iliret ndaheshin me popullsin gjermanike aty ku sot eshte austria e ne itali qene etrusket nje popullsi ne nje kulture e nje gjuhe pothuajse te njejte me iliret qe u zduk me fitoren e romakeve.
Iliret e gjermaniket  rridhnin nga popullsia ariane e po ti maresh ne kuptimin e races apo soit kane te njejten prejardhje.
Ndoshta per lidhje gjuhesore te asaj periudhe ndoshta nuk ka shume fakte po si popullsi kufitare kuptohet kane pasur shume te perbashketa.
Pavaresisht zhvillimit te gjuheve te ndryshme qe dhe ato jane nje pjese e trungut indoevropian.
Me vone kjo lidhje gjeografike u nderpre nga dyndjet sllave.
Po ne qofte se ne do te kerkonim nje lidhje direkte ne popujt e evropes nje lidhje kulturore e historike ato jane popujt gjermanik. 
E nuk eshte cudi qe albanologet e pare kane qene ausriaket e gjermanet e ne studimet e tyre per te gjetur prejadhrjen e lidhjet historike ata nuk erdhen rastesisht te shqiptaret.
Shtrirja e arianeve deri ne azine qendrore e me zhvillimin e kohes e ritjen e komunikimit kemi sot gjuhet inoevropiane qe nisin nga nje gjuhe e vjeter ne indi shume e perafert me gjuhet evropiane e me gjuhen e kulturen perse e duke ardhur ketu ne evrope.

----------


## sFeTigRaD

Arjanet ishen grupe fisesh   qe flisinin gjuhe Indo-Europjane . Nese pranojme qe Shqipja rrjedh nga Ilirishtja atehere sipas kesaj llogjike Iliret duhet te kene qene Arjane .

----------


## Clauss

http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Aryan-race 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryan 

keto jane 2 url klassike per diskutimin tone. peace

----------


## Raku

> Dhe se fundi paske harruar pjesen me kryesore te asaj qe thashe me siper... po mbase nuk e dije mire se cdo te thote fjala EUGENICS.


Edhe po te mos isha ne dijeni te fjales EUGENICS nuk ka nevoje per te kuptuar asgje pasi vete e ke shpjeguar ne postin tend.




> persa i perket Eugenics... ose ruajtja e geneve


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Thjesht them se ai nuk qe i pari qe ka bere gjera te tilla.


Ashtu po thua ti tani por nuk the te njejten gje ne postin e meparshem.




> Hitleri thjesht huazoi cfar ato bene me vite te tera


Dhe une pikerisht ketij citimi ju perqendrova ne pergjigjen time dhe u qartesova kur thashe qe nuk isha plotesisht dakort me thenien e siperme , pra isha pjeserisht dakort.

----------


## harmonies

Klikoni ketu per nje faqe interesante lidhur me prifin Arius. Klikoni ketu 
per te kuptuar se cfare eshte vendosur per tu cilesuar *herezi* nga organizimi kishtar.

----------


## harmonies

_Arius was a Libyan-born Christian priest in Alexandria.._ {first link}
_Constantine recalls Arius from Illyria._ {second link}

 Keshtu ju mund te shikoni te tere se si kane shtremberuar greket (me sakte hittito-sirianet) cdo gje qe kane mundur: emra vendesh dhe njerezish, histori, fe, zot.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> A eshte e vertete se prifti Arios i Aleksandrise ka qene ilir.
> Nese dikush di te me thote diçka, si dhe çfare lidhjesh ka pasur iliria me arianizmin.


Arius nuk ishte Ilir po e internuan ne Iliri pasi humbi debatin me Shen Thanasin mbi natyren e Krishtit.

Ju te tjeret : Nqs nuk dini te dalloni mes rraces Ariane dhe herezise Ariane mos folni kot!

Ariusi ishte Afrika dhe ati i herezise Ariane, nje nder herezite e pare me te fuqishme ne Krishterim. Perandori Konstantin (ky po ishte Ilir) u detyrua te mblidhte te gjithe Peshkopet me te medhenj qe te debatohej ceshtja e natyres te Krishtit (a ishte Perendi apo dicka me pak). Versioni i dyte fitoi ne saje te aftesive bindese te Shen Thanasit. Ariusin e kishin degtisur ne Iliri qe me pare, por e thirren qe ti jepnin nje shans per t'u mbrojtur pasi pasuesit e tij ishin te shumte, sidomos nder fiset Gjermanike.

Shkurt muhabeti NUK ISHTE ILIR.

----------


## harmonies

_Arius nuk ishte Ilir po e internuan ne Iliri pasi humbi debatin me Shen Thanasin mbi natyren e Krishtit._

Per Athanasius e ke fjalen? Perse e quani shenjt? Nje njeri random sikurse Janullatosi sot. Jam dakort me ty qe Arius-in e _internuan ne Iliri_ qe ta mbanin larg nga Afrika.

_ Ariusi ishte Afrika dhe ati i herezise Ariane, nje nder herezite e pare me te fuqishme ne Krishterim._

Per disa te tjere herezi eshte Trinitarian formula. Si thua ti Qafir Arnaut?

_Perandori Konstantin (ky po ishte Ilir) u detyrua te mblidhte te gjithe Peshkopet me te medhenj qe te debatohej ceshtja e natyres te Krishtit (a ishte Perendi apo dicka me pak). Versioni i dyte fitoi ne saje te aftesive bindese te Shen Thanasit._

per cilin perandor e ke fjalen, per Perandorin *Constantine* apo per *Contantius*? Cili eshte versioni i pare dhe cili i dyti, sepse ne fjalite tuaja nuk eshte aspak e qarte.

_Ariusin e kishin degtisur ne Iliri qe me pare, por e thirren qe ti jepnin nje shans per t'u mbrojtur pasi pasuesit e tij ishin te shumte, sidomos nder fiset Gjermanike._

Bukur fort e ke gjetur, fiset Gjermanike pasonin nje Afrikan. Per c'arsye? Per me teper, perse e degdisen (sipas jush) ne Iliri, qe te ishte me afer fiseve Gjermanike?

_ Ju te tjeret : Nqs nuk dini te dalloni mes rraces Ariane dhe herezise Ariane mos folni kot!...Shkurt muhabeti NUK ISHTE ILIR._

Per mua pikecuditesja me siper tregon cakun e njohurise suaj. Ne fakt ju doni te thoni se nuk ishte kroat, se tashme eshte pothuaj e pranuar se ILIR = kroat?

----------

